# How I did my Dust collection. 2 car garage shop.



## cschimmel (Nov 30, 2012)

I spent a lot of time looking at others shops, watching videos and here is what I came up with. Yes I will be flipping the T's that are backwards. Anyway here is my DC set up. 
http://youtu.be/L1Gcilw3NEw


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

looks great! you got my wheels turning for my system


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I like the dust collection ports you made for drill press and lathe. Is there a reason you went with 3" ducting? That would choke the capability of the DC rather than using 5" or even 4" for the runs. Also, is there an open section in the cabinet for air to escape without blockage? That could hinder the system as well.


----------

